# Klipsch VS. Paradigm



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I am currently looking at changing up my speakers in my system. I listen to 50%music and 50% movies, lots of action, sci-fi. I like the efficiency of the Klipsch, but am wondering if the horns will have some negative affects. From what I have read that the Paradigms have basically unbeatable imaging, excellent sound stage, and are a lot more accurate . I do not have the luxury of going to places even fairly local to audition them. So, if I could get you all's opinion, I would appreciate it. Then at least I would know which direction to be looking at.


----------



## kingpin748 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've got some Paradigm monitor 9's in my setup. I recently set my dad up with a Klipsch 5.1 system. I can say I really like both but they do seem different. I sometimes feel like the Klipsch sound better for movies while my Paradigms sound better for music. Maybe more details in the Paradigms? I will say that the differences aren't a big deal as I'm not rushing out to get the Klipschs even though I'm 80% movies. I definitely prefer the styling of the Paradigms, they seem to fit into a room better where the Klipschs are these big black monoliths that demand your attention.

You're going to need to listen to both and make your decision that way. I think you'll be happy either way though.

Here is what my dads got:

Klipsch Tower Speaker (RF62) 
Klipsch Centre Channel Speaker (RC52)
Klipsch RS42


Here's what I got:

Paradigm Monitor 9
Paradigm CC-190
Paradigm ADP-190


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

waculjr.903 said:


> I am currently looking at changing up my speakers in my system. I listen to 50%music and 50% movies, lots of action, sci-fi. I like the efficiency of the Klipsch, but am wondering if the horns will have some negative affects. From what I have read that the Paradigms have basically unbeatable imaging, excellent sound stage, and are a lot more accurate . I do not have the luxury of going to places even fairly local to audition them. So, if I could get you alls opinion, I would appreciate it. Then at least I would know which direction to be looking at.


I like both Paradigm and Klipsch, but I wouldnt call either the best value for the money.

If you dont mind DIY, GR Research will spank Paradigm in almost every catagory, especially in soundstage, imaging and treble smoothness. There is the CHT M1, and Arx latest speakers are reviewing very well, too.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

kingpin748 said:


> You're going to need to listen to both and make your decision that way.


I agree 100%. Speakers are usually a significant $ investment, so you should try to listen before buying. That can be a challenge these days as the brick and mortar stores who stock various brands of AV gear are getting more scarce. Another option is to buy on line from a dealer with a generous return policy. Crutchfield comes to mind. But, again, boxing up sometimes large and heavy speakers and shipping them back is a bit of a chore.

Anyone who comes into my house will understand that I am a huge Klipsch fan. I really like how Klipsch handles midrange. Paul Klipsch often said "midrange is where we live." But, others think that they are too "forward" sounding for their taste.

Anyway, happy hunting and let us know which you select.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

As stated earlier your best bet is to give prospective speakers a listen for yourself. I own the Klipsch Reference series and am quite pleased with them. My only experience with Paradigm was with the Signature S8's and let's just say that's an unfair comparison as they're different classes of speakers. One of the benefits of Klipsch is they are very efficient speakers and require very little power to run at reference levels. I also think that Klipsch speakers really excel with movies and provide an outstanding home theater experience.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

As far as the Klipsch, how are the RF-82's? Also, what are they worth used, but in excellent condition? These are black ash, with gold woofers in them.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The RF-82 ii's are good speakers and as I said really excel with movies. They have a open box deal on Amazon right now for roughly $775.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

waculjr.903 said:


> As far as the Klipsch, how are the RF-82's? Also, what are they worth used, but in excellent condition? These are black ash, with gold woofers in them.


Paradigm vs. Klipsch, I'd lean toward the RF-82's


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I think I found a deal but would like to know what used like new condition , would ballpark be worth. I know what they are new, but not familiar with used. I searched eBay and such with no luck. Someone please HELP???


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

waculjr.903 said:


> I think I found a deal but would like to know what used like new condition , would ballpark be worth. I know what they are new, but not familiar with used. I searched eBay and such with no luck. Someone please HELP???


How much is being asked?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I wouldnt pay any more than half of new price preferably less. I really like my all klipsch setup more movies than music for us. Hopefully you can audition the speakers before you get them just to look them over those are some big speakers I have the rf 63s only because the 82s looked a little hard to handle.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Klipsch and Paradigm sound so different you must audition them and decide for yourself. Ive never heard a Klipsch speaker I could listen to for more than 10 seconds. So, heres a vote for Paradigm.


----------



## kingpin748 (Feb 20, 2013)

waculjr.903 said:


> I think I found a deal but would like to know what used like new condition , would ballpark be worth. I know what they are new, but not familiar with used. I searched eBay and such with no luck. Someone please HELP???


Use Google to find out what they are worth new. Then look for them used on sites like Kijiji or Craigs List or Audiogon or Canuckaudio. That should give you a good reference point. From there you should see what their condition is and take a look at the environment theyre in also. Id be more comfortable buying used from a 45y/o versus a 21y/o but theres no gaurentee the 45y/o isnt the one blasting the speakers apart while the 21y/o takes meticulous care of them.

Its going to be pretty hard to advise over the internet on a used purchase. Your best bet is to find a friend who knows audio and pick his brain or have him come along. If youre set on Klipsch you should consider buying new. Bestbuy and Futureshop regularly have their Klipschs models at 50% off. That way youll know what your getting and you have a warranty if there is an issue.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I like both, Klipsch and Paradigm.
They are different and it is not subtle.
You can purchase Klipsch from more places so there are more of them out in the general public.
Paradigm is an authorized dealer network (keeps prices higher).
While the sound is different saying one is better than the other is not as easy (at least for me it isnt).
Availability may play as much of a role as sound quality in your purchase since you are looking at the used market.
When I am buying used I think 50% MSRP and work down from there for imperfections... If the seller is not on the same page it doesnt take all that much for me to move on.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

That has been the way I have been working my deals on speakers, and Ive had pretty good luck doing it this way. On another note, I have an Onkyo 806 Receiver that is running my speaks at 6 OHMS. If I integrate a pair that is 8 OHMS is that going to be doable. The setting choices on the receiver is either-4,6OHMS. Will this possibly damage something ?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

waculjr.903 said:


> That has been the way I have been working my deals on speakers, and Ive had pretty good luck doing it this way. On another note, I have an Onkyo 806 Receiver that is running my speaks at 6 OHMS. If I integrate a pair that is 8 OHMS is that going to be doable. The setting choices on the receiver is either-4,6OHMS. Will this possibly damage something ?


Yes it is doable and no it won't damage your speakers. I have a Onkyo tx-nr809 with the same OHM settings and mine is also set at 6 OHMS. I have Klipsch rf-82 ii's as mains.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I have Yamaha and Polk audio that I was thinking of moving to the rear surround channels, they are six ohms. If I buy Klipsch or Paradigm, they are eight ohms. Running these from the same Onkyo receiver, is this ok without damage?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

waculjr.903 said:


> I have Yamaha and Polk audio that I was thinking of moving to the rear surround channels, they are six ohms. If I buy Klipsch or Paradigm, they are eight ohms. Running these from the same Onkyo receiver, is this ok without damage?


If memory serves me correctly the OHM setting options in the Onkyo are 4 or 6. You will be just fine integrating those speakers and leaving the AVR setting at 6 OHMS.


----------



## Schweich12 (Apr 22, 2013)

waculjr.903 said:


> That has been the way I have been working my deals on speakers, and Ive had pretty good luck doing it this way. On another note, I have an Onkyo 806 Receiver that is running my speaks at 6 OHMS. If I integrate a pair that is 8 OHMS is that going to be doable. The setting choices on the receiver is either-4,6OHMS. Will this possibly damage something ?


I have Klipsch RF-82s and actually had the 807 receiver at one point. You won't hurt the speakers. The combo worked really well for me, though I liked it much better once I switched to a Marantz 6005. With the Onkyo, I thought the highs became really bright at high volumes (and I do listen very loud for movies). 

Also, it took about 50-70 hours of break in time to tone down the harshness of the Klipsch horns (though probably not an issue if you are buying used).


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I am talking about one pair of eight ohms, and two pair of six ohm speakers at same time off the 806


----------

